# 50enni



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200801articoli/29415girata.asp19/1/2008 (15:37) - TENDENZE Kim Basinger donna-simbolo
delle cinquantenni alla riscossaE' quanto sostiene l’Osservatorio Differently in una ricerca su un campione di 440 uomini di Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania

ROMA
Se fino a qualche tempo fa si discuteva se mandare in pensione come modella l’allora 40enne Isabella Rossellini, ora nessuno si meraviglia se Kim Basinger viene eletta donna-simbolo delle 50enni, per la sua bellezza e per la sua sensualità. Una ricerca commissionata dal colosso della cosmetica Lancaster, attraverso l’Osservatorio Differently, su un campione di 440 uomini di quattro paesi europei (Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania) ha voluto sondare come sono percepite nell’immaginario maschile le 50enni moderne, le cosiddette women boomers, sempre più importanti nel settore beauty e non solo. 

Si è così scoperto che l’età aumenta il fascino femminile, com’è il caso di tante attrici, Kim Basinger in testa. *L’Osservatorio Differently annuncia inoltre che farà un monitoraggio, durante il 2008, sulle problematiche delle 50enni, con quattro ricerche che cercheranno di capire come queste vivono sesso, sentimenti, professione, tempo libero e cura di sè. Mogli e madri, nonne o single, in carriera, libere di vivere, le anti-nonne negli Usa sono le clienti-tipo di molte aziende, soprattutto del mondo della cosmesi e della nutrizione. 
*
I temuti 50 anni oggi si delineano come fonte di nuove opportunità, senza gli affanni dei 30-40anni, dedicati alla costruzione di carriera e famiglia. Non a caso, Kim Basinger e Segolene Royal comunicano l’immagine di donne seducenti ma complete. Secondo la ricerca, gli uomini 25-65enni vedono le donne nate tra la fine degli anni ’50 e metà dei ’60 come protagoniste di un cambiamento sociale che sposta i parametri culturali a cui eravamo abituati. Le ritengono belle perchè di successo e di forte volontà. 

Tra le più amate: in Germania l’attrice Iris Berben (57 anni), in Francia Segolene Royal (52); Sharon Stone (50) è la preferita in Spagna e Italia. Ma se i tedeschi guardano prima sorriso (69%), poi intelligenza (65%) e personalità (64%), i francesi puntano sull’intelligenza (61%), poi sul sorriso (59%) e sull’eleganza (55%). Anche gli spagnoli mettono l’intelligenza al primo posto (70%), al secondo l’eleganza (68%) e il look al terzo (63%). Mentre gli italiani, forse meno ipocriti, privilegiano l’aspetto fisico (56%), l’eleganza (55%), infine l’intelligenza (53%). 


****************************************************

Quanto fascino viene riconosciuto a chi ....può spendere...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/cmsSezioni/societa/200801articoli/29415girata.asp19/1/2008 (15:37) - TENDENZE Kim Basinger donna-simbolo
> delle cinquantenni alla riscossaE' quanto sostiene l’Osservatorio Differently in una ricerca su un campione di 440 uomini di Italia, Francia, Spagna e Germania
> 
> ROMA
> ...


Già!!

poi ho notato l'ultima frase:

Mentre gli italiani, forse meno ipocriti, privilegiano l’aspetto fisico (56%), l’eleganza (55%), infine l’intelligenza (53%). 

Hai capito??Siccome privilegiano l'aspetto fisico sono meno ipocriti...io direi più vuoti..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Già!!
> 
> poi ho notato l'ultima frase:
> 
> ...


Già
A parte che le percentuali sono ...curiose


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

Diciamo che il fascino bisogna prima averlo... poi i soldi possono dare una mano a mantenerlo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Diciamo che il fascino bisogna prima averlo... poi i soldi possono dare una mano a mantenerlo...


Diciamo che fascino o no ...lo scopo è di trasmettere modelli funzionali al mercato più che al vivere con serenità le diverse età...
In questo genere di articoli mi sembra che si tenda a voler trasformare anche le donne "in età" in ex ragazze alla frenetica ricerca di una gratificazione esterna...magari per compensare una vita che ha deluso le aspettative e l'impegno profuso...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Già
> A parte che le percentuali sono ...curiose
















   se la matematica non è un'opinione...


----------



## MariLea (20 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Diciamo che fascino o no ...lo scopo è di trasmettere modelli funzionali al mercato più che al vivere con serenità le diverse età...
> In questo genere di articoli mi sembra che si tenda a voler trasformare anche le donne "in età" in ex ragazze alla frenetica ricerca di una gratificazione esterna...magari per compensare una vita che ha deluso le aspettative e l'impegno profuso...


vietato invecchiare... vietato essere brutti...
tutti belli e giovani 
sempre !


io


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vietato invecchiare... vietato essere brutti...
> *tutti belli e giovani *
> *sempre !*
> 
> ...


 
E qui torniamo al discorso dell'altro giorno sull'apparenza...sarà banale ma il non rientrare in certi canoni è sempre più un handicap...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso dell'altro giorno sull'apparenza...sarà banale ma il non rientrare in certi canoni è sempre più un handicap...


Ma lo scopo è far spendere nell'illusione di riuscire ad avvicinarsi...
...ma se è comprensibile farsi travolgere a tredicianni è grottesco inseguire un'affermazione di quel tipo quando si dovrebbe essere mature/i ...


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Io credo sia molto umano non accettare, da donna bella, il cambiamento del proprio corpo in peggio.
Ma il nodo è proprio questo: quanto si ritiene importante il proprio aspetto fisico come elemento che denota il proprio valore come donna?
Perchè si ritiene che il proprio corpo cambi in peggio, senza tener presente che la maturità non può che essere un valore aggiunto dal punto di vista umano, culturale, mentale?


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Bhe' dire che l'aspetto no conti... sarebbe una balla... dire che e' tutto sarebbe un'altra balla... 

Tre mesi fa quando diedi le dimissioni qualcuno insinuo' che ottenni il nuovo lavoro per il mio aspetto... anzi quel pezzo di merda mi disse testuali parole: " Tanto se ti andra' male col vice presidente... potrai sempre fargli causa per amiccamenti sessuali ( non mi viene in italiano... perdono ho tradotto pari pari 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ... Magari l'aspetto puo' avermi aiutato... pero' so che il lavoro me lo tengo perche' son valida...

Comunque io continuo a citare la frase di Elisabeth Arden "Non esistono donne brutte ma solo pigre"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

*Affascinante ironia*

Tutte pazze per il collo. Natalia Aspesi su _Il collo mi fa impazzire_ di Nora Ephron Tratto da "la Repubblica", 12 aprile 2007 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Da sempre, persino da quando si è orgogliosi per le sbandierate pari opportunità, gli anni, implacabili, se ne fregano di ogni correttezza politica e ideologica e continuano ad essere soggetti a quella differenza di genere su cui si discute dottamente e inutilmente da decenni. Infatti nella tradizionale zucca maschile e quindi nella società, un uomo comincia ad essere considerato vecchio dopo i 70, a meno che sia un premier o un artista o Casanova, nel qual caso il fatto non sussiste neppure dopo il decesso per decrepitezza.
Una donna invece è già sospettosamente matura verso i 40, causa la natura matrigna (teoria ampiamente smentita persino dalla scienza), in pio ricordo dei secoli in cui, stremata dai parti e dagli aborti, schiantava quasi contenta prima della menopausa. Quindi Philiph Roth ha 73 anni quando scrive il suo funereo _Everyman_, un romanzo venato di autobiografia su "vita e morte del corpo maschile", con gli ultimi bagliori di rabbiosa ingordigia sessuale; mentre Nora Ephron ne ha 64 quando dedica ai disastri estetici dell’età, ma anche ai primi presagi di morte, la sua ultima raccolta di saggi mondani, intitolata mondanamente _Il collo mi fa impazzire_.
L’invecchiare, pur deprecato, sollecita i vecchi scrittori che su ogni acciacco, pacemaker, ruga o smemoratezza trovano spunto per nuovi romanzi o saggi o pamphlet: talvolta briosi e arguti (avere 80 anni è l’evento più divertente e ricco e sexy che possa capitare), talvolta toccaferro, tanto che chi legge si sveglia di notte immerso nei terrori di quel che lo aspetta. Rispetto agli uomini che si accorgono di essere vecchi in piena vecchiaia, le donne sono costrette a percepirsi matusalemme almeno un decennio o anche due prima, per esempio leggendo i giornali: “Anziana vedova di 52 anni scippa motorino”. “Malgrado si avvicini ai 50 anni Sharon Stone è miracolosamente considerata piacente”.
A settant’anni Gianni Vattimo si frega le mani contento e scrive a quattro mani con Giorgio Paterlini l’autobiografia _Se fossi Dio_, in cui dice: “Sconfitto in tutti i luoghi del mondo, non mi sono mai sentito così libero. Senza paura, senza mediazioni, senza ricatti possibili, senza creare dolore a mia madre, a Giampiero. Senza chiese, senza partiti”. A 54 anni Simone de Beauvoir termina il terzo volume della sua monumentale autobiografia, _La forza delle cose_, terrorizzando le sue appassionate lettrici: “Rivedo la siepe di noccioli che il vento cullava e le promesse di cui ardeva il mio cuore quando contemplavo ai miei piedi questa miniera d’oro: tutta una vita da vivere. Le promesse sono state mantenute. Eppure volgendo uno sguardo incredulo su quella credula adolescente, posso rendermi conto, stupita, fino a che punto sono stata defraudata”.
Meste, torniamo al collo di Nora Ephron ed anche al nostro di ilari signore in età, con cui si può convivere solo se, trovandosi sbadatamente davanti a uno specchio, si è abili nel distogliere velocemente lo sguardo. La crudele Ephron elenca gli orrori: “Ci sono colli da gallina, colli da tacchino, colli da elefante. Ci sono colli con bargigli e colli con pieghe sul punto di diventare bargigli. Ci sono colli magri e colli grassi, colli flosci e colli grinzosi, colli cerchiati e colli rugosi, colli fibrosi e colli cadenti, colli flaccidi e colli ricoperti di macchie. E ci sono colli che sono una stupefacente combinazione di quanto sopra”.
Una tragedia solo femminile? No, ovviamente, ma chissà come i colli devastati degli uomini non comportano né disperazioni, né spavento, né anatemi, né libri. Li si osserva come tremule installazioni, come vizza body art, come il particolare geniale di un autoritratto del narcisista ottantacinquenne Lucien Freud (del resto adorato da amanti ventenni), insomma se non con entusiasmo, almeno senza fastidio.
Se il collo di Nora Ephron sia un’apocalisse come sostiene lei non possiamo saperlo perché saggiamente sul retro del libro la sua fotografia ci mostra una simpatica signora dalla spessa frangetta, dagli occhi ridenti, che solleva il collo alto del maglione sopra il naso, come una provvidenziale jibab laica. Qualunque sia il suo stato attuale, in ogni caso sempre tenuto nascosto anche con sciarpe alla Katherine Hepburn settantacinquenne in _Sul lago dorato_, Ephron può permettersi di deprecarlo pubblicamente trasformandolo in un articolo di “Vogue” e poi in un libro, perché si tratta di un collo prezioso, un collo di successo, un collo ricco, un collo che ha vissuto benissimo i suoi anni migliori ed è stato molto amato e naturalmente anche molto tradito; il collo fresco di una ragazza stagista alla Casa Bianca ai tempi di J. F. Kennedy e che a 22 era già geniale giornalista del “New York Post” e poi di “Esquire”: il collo ancora liscio e saldo di una giovane signora incinta del secondo figlio, quando il secondo amatissimo marito, il celebre e seducente giornalista Carl Bernstein del Watergate (interpretato nel film _Tutti gli uomini del presidente_ dedicato al caso da Dustin Hoffman), la tradì pubblicamente con Margaret Jay, moglie dell’ambasciatore inglese a Washington, e dalla Ephron sapientemente definita “una giraffa con piedi enormi”.
Ma non tutto il male viene per nuocere, come si dice, e infatti da quella che lei definisce “la mia peggiore catastrofe romantica” nacque il suo primo romanzo di grande successo, Heartburn, pubblicato in Italia da Longanesi una ventina di anni fa, col titolo Bruciacuore, e diventato un film melenso con Maryl Streep e Jack Nicholson. Da quel momento, e mentre il suo collo lentamente ma inesorabilmente si afflosciava, ha sceneggiato, o diretto, o prodotto film fatti per riempire le sale soprattutto di signore avide di lacrime d’amore, come Harry ti presento Sally, Insonnia d’amore, C’è posta per te e Vita da strega con Nicole Kidman.
Ephron non ha lasciato nulla di intentato per arginare i disastri del tempo, tintura dei capelli, fondotinta, correttore attorno agli occhi, iniezioni di botulino, collagene e restylane nelle rughe e nelle grinze, ma “per il collo non c’è niente da fare. Il collo ti tradisce sempre. La nostra faccia è una bugia e il nostro collo è la verità”. Precipizio senza rimedio? Sì, a meno che. “Se andate da un chirurgo plastico e gli dite, vorrei dare solo una sistematina al collo, lui vi risponderà chiaro e tondo che non può farlo senza intervenire anche sulla faccia. E non sta mentendo”.
Ma la pur disperata Ephron preferisce “strizzare gli occhi davanti a questa povera faccia e a questo collo riflessi nello specchio che trovarmi di fronte a un’estranea che ha una somiglianza sospetta con una pelle di tamburo”. Tanto a che servirebbe? La ressa di bellissime ragazze che riempiono televisioni e giornali appositi è tale da scoraggiare qualsiasi tentativo di contenere i guasti del tempo.
Soprattutto perché sono proprio quelle bellissime che a vent’anni già ricorrono al primo di decine di bisturi, a mostrarne i disastri: quelle impressionanti labbrone gommose tutte uguali delle protagoniste di Vallettopoli (anche di alcuni uomini), quei bignè impovvisamente spuntati sugli zigomi di attrici trasformate in capi Sioux, quella un tempo meravigliosa Taylor di Beautiful ora irriconoscibile, quella Sharon Stone che col lifting è passata da seduttrice malvagia a casalinga attonita.
Resta il fatto che se coraggiosamente Nora Ephron si tiene il suo collo (ma forse anche per questo l’ultimo capitolo, intitolato "Pensa all’alternativa", pare una malinconica resa all’idea della morte), la televisione si riempie di magnifiche fiction, come Nip/Tuck, che hanno per protagonisti scatenati e fascinosi chirurghi plastici. Ormai il bisogno di non essere più sé stessi ma qualcun altro magicamente creato dai nuovi tecnocrati della bellezza e della giovinezza artificiali, intrappola sempre più anche gli uomini, che pure sarebbero tuttora avvantaggiati dalle opportunità dispari dell’età. E per esempio la copertina di maggio del mensile italiano “Vogue Uomo” è dedicata al dottor Sherrell J. Aston, "the aesthetic magician of the star system" (i Vogue italiani prediligono l’inglese, più chic).
Il medico ultrasessantenne e ovviamente ben conservato posa in marsina nera, panciotto, camicia con bottoncini da sera, cravattino bianchi, nella sua camera operatoria circondato da uno staff di bellissimi ambosessi più numerosi di quelli del pur geniale dottor House. E’ Aston, sono i chirurghi estetici (o cosmetici, come si dice adesso) i nuovi massimi divi dalle parcelle impressionanti. Quindi nella rivista apoteosi professionale e privata dell’inciuffettato luminare, con articoli colti e fotografie di immensi guardaroba con migliaia di camicie, moglie di nome Muffie per forza stupenda e pietrificata nella giovinezza senza scampo, appartamento tipo Versailles a New York. Molti suoi clienti sono uomini, celebrità della finanza, dell’industria, dello spettacolo, della cultura, da tutto il mondo.
Forse anche Nora Ephron cederà a tanto prestigio? Ci aspettiamo il seguito di Il collo mi fa impazzire: questa volta per la sua meraviglia. 

**********************************************************


----------



## MK (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io credo sia molto umano non accettare, da donna bella, il cambiamento del proprio corpo in peggio.


Da donna, bella o brutta che sia... Idem per un uomo.


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' dire che l'aspetto no conti... sarebbe una balla... dire che e' tutto sarebbe un'altra balla...
> 
> Tre mesi fa quando diedi le dimissioni qualcuno insinuo' che ottenni il nuovo lavoro per il mio aspetto... anzi quel pezzo di merda mi disse testuali parole: " Tanto se ti andra' male col vice presidente... potrai sempre fargli causa per amiccamenti sessuali ( non mi viene in italiano... perdono ho tradotto pari pari
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lettrice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bhe' dire che l'aspetto no conti... sarebbe una balla... dire che e' tutto sarebbe un'altra balla...
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *E' un crescendo...se tutte si mettono extension quelle al naturale si sentono ...calve...così per tutto...*
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > esatto!
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (20 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma quelle con le chiome leonine sono patetiche!!!
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > guarda fanno extensions così naturali che nemmeno te ne accorgi...si guardano allo specchio prima di farlo e dicono: ohh mio dio sono inguardabile così...devo farmi un regalo..bè che ne dite..avrò diritto ad un regalo no? e via di 20 cm di più o di infoltimenti...
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Gennaio 2008)

Io ho i capelli sottili... le extensions non me le metto... bisogna non confondere il curarsi con l'ossessionarsi... l'ossessione porta al ridicolo... il ridicolo nan ha nulla a che vedere con lo charme... ed e' quello che becca... anche con una taglia 50


----------



## Old lele51 (20 Gennaio 2008)

*SEMPRE DETTO...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> E qui torniamo al discorso dell'altro giorno sull'apparenza...sarà banale ma il non rientrare in certi canoni è sempre più un handicap...


La società ci fa sentire così..e allora zappp..le creme, le visite al dermatologo..al chirurgo plastico...perchè sapete..la pubblicità non è fatta per informare di un prodotto le bontà o le opportunità ma solamente per CREARE UNA NECESSITA'..se gli domandiamo a gli indigeni della ammazzonia di queste robe se ne infischiano...non vedono TV, ne leggono girnali...non li frega un cazzo delle creme, delle macchine, dei vestiti...nessuno è arrivato a creargli un falso bisogno di qualcosa superfluo...






Vabeh!! io sono brutto, ma non esistono creme miracolose...non so alla  Lancaster forse ci provano..


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Gennaio 2008)

*W le Donne...di ogni età..ma "sane"!*

Oggi pomeriggio ho intravisto su raiuno un pezetto con la Lisa Gastoni...72 anni, con le sue belle rughe, i suoi capelli abbastanza naturali...una bella donna davvero!!

E ancor più l'ho ammirata quando ha detto di aver smesso di recitare perchè non si vedeva nel ruolo di diva imperitura!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Oggi pomeriggio ho intravisto su raiuno un pezetto con la Lisa *Gastoni...72 anni,* con le sue belle rughe, i suoi capelli abbastanza naturali...una bella donna davvero!!
> 
> E ancor più l'ho ammirata quando ha detto di aver smesso di recitare perchè non si vedeva nel ruolo di diva imperitura!!



Che sguardo

ieri:

http://www.pollanetsquad.it/asp\attori\img\1113_00.jpg

oggi:

http://www.gossipnews.it/cinema/cuore_sacro/images/L_attrice_Lisa_Gastoni_9.jpg

sempre molto bella.


----------



## Old Giusy (20 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao Marì cara!


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Marì cara!


Ciao bimba, ricambio


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho i capelli sottili... le extensions non me le metto... bisogna non confondere il curarsi con l'ossessionarsi... l'ossessione porta al ridicolo... il ridicolo nan ha nulla a che vedere con lo charme... ed e' quello che becca... anche con una taglia 50


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che sguardo
> 
> ieri:
> 
> ...


eh si..qui di classe ce ne sta...


----------



## Mari' (20 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si..qui di classe ce ne sta...


Altra bella donna Anouk Aimee nata a Parigi 1932

http://es.geocities.com/sangarci_2003/AnoukAimee.jpg

chi non se la ricorda in "Un uomo, una donna' (1966)

http://cache.eb.com/eb/image?id=24390&rendTypeId=4


 Feb 2003 risale questa foto

http://cache.viewimages.com/xc/1781...7D9939C83F1069EF5CECF488DF2F85A5397277B4DC33E

Fascino/carisma di queste che sono riuscite a piacere anche al pubblico femminile ... non so quante delle attuali bellezze a 76anni si potranno permettere il lusso di farsi fotografare


----------



## Iago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*Maria...*

è così difficile fare così?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   non è meglio??

rinnovarsi per non morire


----------



## Mari' (21 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> è così difficile fare così??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CIUCCIO!


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> CIUCCIO!


 










  beccatela iago 

	
	
		
		
	


	














x mari...si è una donna moooolto bella....ma molto...


----------



## Iago (21 Gennaio 2008)

*miciolindia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> beccatela iago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



occorrono sia le carezze che le tirate d'orecchie...anzi, son più utili le seconde

....subito ha imparato!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Gennaio 2008)

*segalazione messaggio offensivo*



Iago ha detto:


> occorrono sia le carezze che le tirate d'orecchie...anzi, son più utili le seconde
> 
> ....subito ha imparato!



Iago ma ti pare postare queste cose?

Hai intenzione di farmi schiattare? C'ho cane e figlia da mantenere sai 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho segnalato all'amministratore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Io qua su senza cannoli.


----------



## Iago (22 Gennaio 2008)

*noooooo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Iago ma ti pare postare queste cose?
> 
> Hai intenzione di farmi schiattare? C'ho cane e figlia da mantenere sai
> 
> ...



non farlo!!
...se lo papperà sicuramente e poi sta di nuovo male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















mi dispiace, 
devi sopportare e resistere...ognuno esprime quel di cui và fiero 

	
	
		
		
	


	


























(consolati anche qui è uggioso oggi...)


----------



## Mari' (22 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non farlo!!
> ...se lo papperà sicuramente e poi sta di nuovo male...
> 
> 
> ...



... qui, SOLE!

Bonciorno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte pazze per il collo. Natalia Aspesi su _Il collo mi fa impazzire_ di Nora Ephron Tratto da "la Repubblica", 12 aprile 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ho riesumato perché
...però Natalia Aspesi un ritocchino al collo se l'è fatto fare (e ha fatto bene!)
E così le belle donne nominate.
Siamo talmente invasi da visi gonfiati e deformati che se una si fa fare ritocchi leggeri che non alterano la fisionomia crediamo che siano naturali.
Ma le nostre mamme e zie allora sono state punite dalla natura?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

Ogni tempo ha le sue sfighe... anche doversi rompere le balle con le rughe, le diete, i peli superflui e i colpi di sole non mi sembra proprio una gran fortuna


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Agosto 2009)

una delle più belle donne del mondo, BB, ha detto che sta meglio ora di quando era troppo bella.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

Lo avete già scritto ma io ribadisco il concetto:

Una persona felice (o, quantomeno serena) NON CONSUMA.

Palestre
Centri estetici
Creme di bellezza & co.
Bevande e cibi ipocalorici ed integratori
Chirurghi estetici
Psicanalisti e centri (soprattutto quelli specializzati nelle dismorfofobie e patologie del comportamento alimentare)

Ma avete visto che razza di messaggi arrivano con la pubblicità (siamo bombardati sia da quella su cartelloni e riviste che da quella televisiva):

Scena tipo. Sei sul divano a guardare il film.
Parte lo spot: Una modella gusta un gelato. In stereofonia vi arriva il CRACK della copertura in cioccolato fondente e lo SGLUB della vaniglia all'interno. L'espressione della modella sembra in preda ad un orgasmo multiplo.
Ovviamente vi viene fame.
State per alzarvi e farvi un panino quando parte la pubblicità della crema dimagrante. Abbandonate l'idea del panino ma la fame vi è rimasta e vi sono venuti i nervi.
L'altalena cibo/senso di colpa vi si ripresenterà puntuale per tutta la durata del film.
Poi dite che una sclera.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> una delle più belle donne del mondo, BB, ha detto che sta meglio ora di quando era troppo bella.


che sciocchezza colossale.
dall'esagerazione della chirurgia alla desolazione della bardot megera.
 la via di mezzo sarebbe preferibile.
 ame lei non piace per nulla ; tanto amore per gli animali, indifferenza per un figlio
...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Concordo con la signora Minerva... non capisco l'ossessione per le rughe, la dieta ecc, ecc ma neanche il totale disinteresse per il proprio aspetto.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo avete già scritto ma io ribadisco il concetto:
> 
> Una persona felice (o, quantomeno serena) NON CONSUMA.
> 
> ...


Fare sport regolarmente contribuisce al benessere della persona. Soprattutto dopo una certa età... sembra strano ma più passano gli anni più è importante l'attività fisica.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

anzi, 
se le giovani si possono permettere il lusso dell'acqua e sapone e dei capelli "selvaggi", a cinquanta si ha il dovere di avere più cura ed ordine del proprio aspetto.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fare sport regolarmente contribuisce al benessere della persona. Soprattutto dopo una certa età... sembra strano ma più passano gli anni più è importante l'attività fisica.


Lo sport se vuoi puoi farlo ovunque...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Lo sport se vuoi puoi farlo ovunque...


 insomma... dipende dallo sport. A parte la corsa e la bici, quasi tutti richiedono un qualche tipo di impianto.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sciocchezza colossale.
> dall'esagerazione della chirurgia alla desolazione della bardot megera.
> la via di mezzo sarebbe preferibile.
> ame lei non piace per nulla ; tanto amore per gli animali, indifferenza per un figlio
> ...



con tante che se ne fottono dei figli e pure degli animali prefersisco lei.
Io la adoro.
non è megera, se ne fotte dell'aspetto dopo anni in cui era l'unica merce che aveva


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con tante che se ne fottono dei figli e pure degli animali prefersisco lei.
> Io la adoro.
> non è megera, se ne fotte dell'aspetto dopo anni in cui era l'unica merce che aveva


...e CHE merce, per giunta!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Io non concepisco chi dice di fregarsene dell'aspetto... trovo sia un modo per disprezzare se stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non concepisco chi dice di fregarsene dell'aspetto... trovo sia un modo per disprezzare se stessi.


E' molto vero.
Infatti è anche un sintomo di depressione.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' molto vero.
> Infatti è anche un sintomo di depressione.


condivido. un aspetto dignitoso non necessità di cure esagerate


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido. un aspetto dignitoso non necessità di cure esagerate



e che ha lei di non dignitoso?
la cofana all'ultima moda?
è ingrassata e non si trucca molto.
Stop
trovo che dopo aver passato gran parte della vita a puntare esclusivamente sulla sua bellezza  oggi si possa permettere di dedicarsi ad altro e a mostrarsi per quello che è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ha lei di non dignitoso?
> la cofana all'ultima moda?
> è ingrassata e non si trucca molto.
> Stop
> trovo che dopo aver passato gran parte della vita a puntare esclusivamente sulla sua bellezza oggi si possa permettere di dedicarsi ad altro e a mostrarsi per quello che è.


 Beh è ingrassata tanto, ma sembra la caricatura di BB, un taglio di capelli diverso e un trucco adeguato all'età farebbero un effetto diverso.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh è ingrassata tanto, ma sembra la caricatura di BB, un taglio di capelli diverso e un trucco adeguato all'età farebbero un effetto diverso.


evidentemente dell'effetto diverso non gliene frega una fava.
Io l'ammiro moltissimo anche per questo


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con tante che se ne fottono dei figli e pure degli animali prefersisco lei.
> Io la adoro.
> non è megera, *se ne fotte dell'aspetto* dopo anni in cui era l'unica merce che aveva


 senza divertarne schiavi, ci sta una via di mezzo... dai, perchè fottersene dell'aspetto?


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e che ha lei di non dignitoso?
> la cofana all'ultima moda?
> è ingrassata e non si trucca molto.
> Stop
> trovo che dopo aver passato gran parte della vita a puntare esclusivamente sulla sua bellezza  oggi si possa permettere di dedicarsi ad altro e a mostrarsi per quello che è.


è una persona arida che è sola e depressa perché nella vita non ha investito nei sentimenti 
trascurata e sciatta


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> senza divertarne schiavi, ci sta una via di mezzo... dai, perchè fottersene dell'aspetto?


ma io non trovo affatto che si trascuri come dicono.
A me piace molto. 
Io vedo gli occhi pieni di cose che da giovane non aveva.
Mi sembra ancora bella


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una persona arida che è sola e depressa perché nella vita non ha investito nei sentimenti
> trascurata e sciatta


la conosci personalmente?
siete in stretto contatto o tieni conto delle minchiate scritte sui giornali?
mi da' tutto tranne l'idea della depressa


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non trovo affatto che si trascuri come dicono.
> A me piace molto.
> Io vedo gli occhi pieni di cose che da giovane non aveva.
> Mi sembra ancora bella


 
Mi sa che piace solo a noi due.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> evidentemente dell'effetto diverso non gliene frega una fava.
> Io l'ammiro moltissimo anche per questo


Ma sì meglio fregarsene ...meglio che velare gli specchi.
Purché non si cada indepressione.
Comunque invecchiare dà fastidio a tutti.
Riuscire ad adeguarsi all'immagine esterna è molto difficile.
Tempo fa passavo davanti a una vetrina di un negozio elegante e non vedevo nulla che mi piacesse o che potesse indossare una mia amica, eppure erano capi belli.
Mia figlia ha commentando, affrettando il passo, "...ma è roba da sciura" ...ma prima o poi sarò sciura anch'io?
Mica posso ostinarmi a essere ragazza...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sì meglio fregarsene ...meglio che velare gli specchi.
> Purché non si cada indepressione.
> Comunque invecchiare dà fastidio a tutti.
> Riuscire ad adeguarsi all'immagine esterna è molto difficile.
> ...


quello che m'infastidisce è che quello che si dice di lei sull'aspetto non si direbbe di un uomo suo coetaneo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non trovo affatto che si trascuri come dicono.
> A me piace molto.
> Io vedo gli occhi pieni di cose che da giovane non aveva.
> Mi sembra ancora bella


 Ma io rispondevo alla tua affermzazione precedente, sul fatto che bisogna fottersene dell'aspetto.  
Non entravo nel merito di BB, che mi lascia molto perplesso per le sue idee animaliste sposate all'ideologia del Fronte Nazionale.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che m'infastidisce è che quello che si dice di lei sull'aspetto non si direbbe di un uomo.


Io lo direi tranquillamente anche di un uomo... una cura sana del proprio aspetto non e' prerogativa femminile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che m'infastidisce è che quello che si dice di lei sull'aspetto non si direbbe di un uomo.


No lo si dice anche degli uomini che restano fissati troppo non alla propria immagine giovanile (che sarebbe un segno di coerenza e continuità) ma alla sua caricatura.
A me fa pena Mick Jegger, ma se lo dico vengo lapidata, o tanti ex attori plastificati o anche chi si è lasciato andare come Tomas Milian.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma io rispondevo alla tua affermzazione precedente, sul fatto che bisogna fottersene dell'aspetto.
> Non entravo nel merito di BB, che mi lascia molto perplesso per le sue idee animaliste sposate all'ideologia del Fronte Nazionale.



è pulita e credo basti.
Sul resto non so che dire perchè non so molto di lei e delle sue scelte politiche.Abbraccio le sue campagne animaliste.
del resto non so nulla


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo direi tranquillamente anche di un uomo... una cura sana del proprio aspetto non e' prerogativa femminile.


ma certamente


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *evidentemente dell'effetto diverso non gliene frega una fava.*
> Io l'ammiro moltissimo anche per questo


Ma io non credo... altrimenti non avrebbe rinnegato la sua bellezza.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Un uomo appesantito e un po' trascurato non è mai uno sciatto, è sempre un intellettuale anticonformista...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non credo... altrimenti non avrebbe rinnegato la sua bellezza.


in che senso capretta?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Un uomo appesantito e un po' trascurato non è mai uno sciatto, è sempre un intellettuale anticonformista...


quoto


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Un uomo appesantito e un po' trascurato non è mai uno sciatto, è sempre un intellettuale anticonformista...


tu pensi questo?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è pulita e credo basti.
> Sul resto non so che dire perchè non so molto di lei e delle sue scelte politiche.Abbraccio le sue campagne animaliste.
> del resto non so nulla


Non riesco a separare con una spada le idee di una persona... formano un sentire unico, che poi è la sua coscienza. Una che disprezza gli esseri umani e poi ama gli animali, mi ricorda sinistramente qualcuno...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non riesco a separare con una spada le idee di una persona... formano un sentire unico, che poi è la sua coscienza. Una che disprezza gli esseri umani e poi ama gli animali, mi ricorda sinistramente qualcuno...


se poi rinnega un figlio definendolo "un estreaneo " dentro il suo corpo non riuscirò mai a pensarla come donna di spessore


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu pensi questo?


Io no, ovviamente... ma i media si sono accaniti sempre su BB per questo aspetto che a molti uomini famosi è stato perdonato (penso ad alcuni attori una volta bellissimi come Marlon Brando... Si è sempre parlato della sua difficile vita familiare, ma tanto accanimento sul suo aspetto fisico non l'ho mai letto)


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una che disprezza gli esseri umani e poi ama gli animali, mi ricorda sinistramente qualcuno...


Se tiri fuori la storia del presunto vegetarismo di Hitler vengo lì col fucile a pompa.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non riesco a separare con una spada le idee di una persona... formano un sentire unico, che poi è la sua coscienza. Una che disprezza gli esseri umani e poi ama gli animali, mi ricorda sinistramente qualcuno...


sono scelte che rispetto.
Evidentemente nel corso della sua vita ha elaborato questo pensiero.
Rispettabile.
puoi non condividerlo ma è rispettabile.
addirittura paragonarlo a certi personaggi mi pare esagerato.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso capretta?


Come ha detto Persa e'difficile invecchiare... BB secondo me non ha retto ha rinnegato la grazia che le ha fatto madre natura imbruttendosi  nel tempo non curandosi piu' di un corpo che non ha piu' saputo accettare.

Non bisogna lasciarsi andare per dimostrare che si e anche altro oltre la bellezza... lei avrebbe voluto dimostrare questo per me non c'e' neanche riuscita.

E' ovviamente una considerazione personale


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se poi rinnega un figlio definendolo "un estreaneo " dentro il suo corpo non riuscirò mai a pensarla come donna di spessore


ma tu che ne sai di come si è comportato il figlio con lei??
non è che il tuo essere madre debba corrispondere a quello di altre secondo i tuoi parametri.
esco


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se tiri fuori la storia del presunto vegetarismo di Hitler vengo lì col fucile a pompa.


Lascia stare... ridurre il nazionalsocialismo al vegetarianesimo di Hitler non ha senso. Ma fu quasi abolita la vivisezione e la caccia, se non in casi molto particolari. C'erano leggi severissime. Perchè non si dovevano far soffrire gli animali...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io no, ovviamente... ma i media si sono accaniti sempre su BB per questo aspetto che a molti uomini famosi è stato perdonato (penso ad alcuni attori una volta bellissimi come *Marlon Brando.*.. Si è sempre parlato della sua difficile vita familiare, ma tanto accanimento sul suo aspetto fisico non l'ho mai letto)


esatto.
anch'io non ho mai sentito lo stesso accanimento sul suo fisico grasso e abnorme.
anzi, dicono che era ancora affascinante così


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma tu che ne sai di come si è comportato il figlio con lei??*
> non è che il tuo essere madre debba corrispondere a quello di altre secondo i tuoi parametri.
> esco


non è il mio ma quello universale.mi riferivo a lei incinta , per iniziare , e poi ha continuato ed esserlo per tutta la vita
tra le mille cavolate che ho letto c'è il suo libro


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono scelte che rispetto.
> Evidentemente nel corso della sua vita ha elaborato questo pensiero.
> Rispettabile.
> puoi non condividerlo ma è rispettabile.
> addirittura paragonarlo a certi personaggi mi pare esagerato.


 Il sentire è lo stesso... se ami gli animali e disprezzi gli uomini, sei su una cattiva strada. Poi ognuno la veda come vuole, a seconda della propria sensibilità.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lascia stare... ridurre il nazionalsocialismo al vegetarianesimo di Hitler non ha senso. Ma fu quasi abolita la vivisezione e la caccia, se non in casi molto particolari. C'erano leggi severissime. Perchè non si dovevano far soffrire gli animali...


Quasi abolita *NON E'* abolita.
Se cominciamo a giocare con le parole non ne veniamo più fuori.
L'ultima frase poi è una tua considerazione, buttata lì per strumentalizzare il tutto.
Cacciatore, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il sentire è lo stesso... se ami gli animali e disprezzi gli uomini, sei su una cattiva strada. Poi ognuno la veda come vuole, a seconda della propria sensibilità.


io che non credo di essere fuori di melone e folle ho un enorme amore per gli animali.
Non li paragono agli uomini ma li considero,per certi versi, migliori.
Non me ne vergogno affatto e non credo di avere problemi di relazione


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... se ami gli animali e disprezzi gli uomini, sei su una cattiva strada..


Il contrario si può fare senza il minimo problema, immagino...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io che non credo di essere fuori di melone e folle ho un enorme amore per gli animali.
> Non li paragono agli uomini ma li considero,per certi versi, migliori.
> Non me ne vergogno affatto e non credo di avere problemi di relazione


Io li amo così tanto da aver sposato un porco.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Quasi abolita *NON E'* abolita.
> Se cominciamo a giocare con le parole non ne veniamo più fuori.
> L'ultima frase poi è una tua considerazione, buttata lì per strumentalizzare il tutto.
> Cacciatore, vero?


Ti sfugge il senso... le SS che si commuovevano dei loro canarini nei lager. 
No, non sono cacciatore. Tu sei vegetariana? Dovresti esserlo, perchè se vai dal macellaio rispetto più un cacciatore di te. Perlomeno è coerente.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Il contrario si può fare senza il minimo problema, immagino...


 Probabilmente tu lo fai, io no. Ho la massima considerazione di ogni forma di vita... anche della foglia d'insalata che mangio.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti sfugge il senso... le SS che si commuovevano dei loro canarini nei lager.
> No, non sono cacciatore. *Tu sei vegetariana*? Dovresti esserlo, perchè se vai dal macellaio rispetto più un cacciatore di te. Perlomeno è coerente.


Infatti lo sono, ti ha detto male.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tu eri presente alla scena di commozione dei canarini?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io che non credo di essere fuori di melone e folle ho un enorme amore per gli animali.
> Non li paragono agli uomini ma li considero,per certi versi, migliori.
> Non me ne vergogno affatto e non credo di avere problemi di relazione


 Ma perchè riduci tutto a te stessa? Parlavo di BB non di te... non mi risulta tu sia una nazista, lei si.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Probabilmente tu lo fai, io no. Ho la massima considerazione di ogni forma di vita... anche della foglia d'insalata che mangio.


 
Ah già, la sofferenza del pomodorino... eccoci...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

io non ho mai vissuto e penso di non farlo mai senza un animale con me; ma c'è un equilibrio naturale che stabilisce certe priorità di valori.
se in strada ci sono un uomo e un cane che stanno per essere travolti...io salvo l'uomo


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti lo sono, ti ha detto male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non mi ha detto male, sono contento per te. Ci sono ottime testimonianze, credimi. Se poi vuoi polemizzare scioccamente, e negare il culto per la natura e la terra alla base del nazionalsocialismo, fai pure. Dimostri solo la tua ignoranza.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi ha detto male, sono contento per te. Ci sono ottime testimonianze, credimi. Se poi vuoi polemizzare scioccamente, e negare il culto per la natura e la terra alla base del nazionalsocialismo, fai pure. Dimostri solo la tua ignoranza.


Nervoso?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Infatti lo sono, ti ha detto male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Abbi pazienza avevano piu'rispetto dei loro pastori tedeschi che degli ebrei... la dice lunga sai.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se in strada ci sono un uomo e un cane che stanno per essere travolti...io salvo l'uomo


Dovendo affidarmi all'istinto nell'atto della brusca sterzata non me la sento di espormi...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè riduci tutto a te stessa? Parlavo di BB non di te... non mi risulta tu sia una nazista, lei si.


non sto riducendo tutto a me stessa!
perchè lo dici??
parlo per me, ovvio.
Mi piace lei e esprimevo la mia opinione


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ah già, la sofferenza del pomodorino... eccoci...
















I vegetali non hanno sistema nervoso, quindi i pomodorini li possiamo spremere senza anestesia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dai su, non continuare con queste sciocchezze


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto riducendo tutto a me stessa!
> perchè lo dici??
> parlo per me, ovvio.
> Mi piace lei e esprimevo la mia opinione


 Anche io la mia... è una stronza. Abbiamo opinioni diverse, tutto qui.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza avevano piu'rispetto dei loro pastori tedeschi che degli ebrei... la dice lunga sai.


Stiamo parlando di folli, non di gente normale... ci sono ben poche considerazioni da fare...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza avevano piu'rispetto dei loro pastori tedeschi che degli ebrei... la dice lunga sai.


 Mille volte meglio un cane o un canarino di un ebreo... o di uno zingaro... o di un omosessuale. Ma lei vuole la testimonianza attendibile...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I vegetali non hanno sistema nervoso, quindi i pomodorini li possiamo spremere senza anestesia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti ringrazio per avermela risparmiata, non sai le volte che me la sono sentita dire...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io non ho mai vissuto e penso di non farlo mai senza un animale con me; ma c'è un equilibrio naturale che stabilisce certe priorità di valori.
> *se in strada ci sono un uomo e un cane che stanno per essere travolti...io salvo l'uomo[*/quote]
> 
> non sei nè originale nè unica.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di folli, non di gente normale... ci sono ben poche considerazioni da fare...


Bhe' lei e'folle come loro... c'e'ben poco di buono da attribuirle!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mille volte meglio un cane o un canarino di un ebreo... o di uno zingaro... o di un omosessuale. Ma lei vuole la testimonianza attendibile...


Quindi per te i nazisti non erano dei folli, ma gente le cui scelte possono essere oggetto di dibattito.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' lei e'folle come loro... c'e'ben poco di buono da attribuirle!


chi??
la bardot?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma che dici???


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' lei e'folle come loro... c'e'ben poco di buono da attribuirle!


 
Sì? E' un'assassina? ...azz, non lo sapevo...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' lei e'folle come loro... c'e'ben poco di buono da attribuirle!


 Una che adora Le Pen... che dice pubblicamente di odiare i neri.... dai, però si svena per la fochina.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora, è sacrosanto proteggere foche o balene, eliminare per quanto possibile ogni sofferenza ad ogni animale, ma ci vuole coerenza. Se odi gli uomini ed ami gli animali, sei nella merda fino al collo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Mi tocca la ex suocera.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Vi rispondo stasera.

Comunque se mi vesto tutta di giallo con un imbuto verde in testa mi criticherete perchè non ho coordinato l'imbuto?


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sì? E' un'assassina? ...azz, non lo sapevo...


 Non serve uccidere, se hai certe idee arriverà chi lo farà per te prima o poi. Ma sentirsi assolti per questo, fa pena.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una che adora Le Pen... che dice pubblicamente di odiare i neri.... dai, però si svena per la fochina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma non basta... se non ammazza nessuno non puo'essere considerata folle!


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io non ho mai vissuto e penso di non farlo mai senza un animale con me; ma c'è un equilibrio naturale che stabilisce certe priorità di valori.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi tocca la ex suocera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coordina il cervello e'sufficiente.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ah no?
> ...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non basta... se non ammazza nessuno non puo'essere considerata folle!


 
Può, ma l'hai paragonata ai nazisti. ("folle come loro").
E' diverso.
A dopo....


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Coordina il cervello e'sufficiente.


Vedo che siete nervosi... Deve essere il caldo...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ti ho già risposto.
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> Asudem ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ho parlato di problemi da nessuna parte.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Può, ma l'hai paragonata ai nazisti. ("folle come loro").
> *E' diverso.*
> A dopo....


 Se adora Le Pen tanto diverso non dev'essere. Le idee sono simili. Certo, la Bardot non ha ammazzato nessuno.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se adora Le Pen tanto diverso non dev'essere. Le idee sono simili. Certo, la Bardot non ha ammazzato nessuno.


neanche una mosca!!!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se adora Le Pen tanto diverso non dev'essere. Le idee sono simili. Certo, la Bardot non ha ammazzato nessuno.


Finche' dice di odiare negri, omosessuali, musulmani e quant'altro... va bene sai.

Finche' non li ammazza e' un pensiero giustificato non folle.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> neanche una mosca!!!


A differenza dell'abbronzato Obama... denunciato dagli animalisti americani perchè ha usccio la mosca che gli dava noia!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A differenza dell'abbronzato Obama... denunciato dagli animalisti americani perchè ha usccio la mosca che gli dava noia!


condannabile più che altro per non essersi informato prima sulla sua sessualità, colore e religione


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finche' dice di *odiare negri, omosessuali, musulmani* e quant'altro... va bene sai.
> 
> Finche' non li ammazza e' un pensiero giustificato non folle.


Eh si, vero... d'altronde anche Himmler alla sua prima ed unica visita in un lager, svenne. Mica li ammazzava direttamente, d'altronde... era solo il Reichfuhrer delle SS. Lui dirigeva e non si sporcava le mani.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> condannabile più che altro per non essersi informato prima sulla sua sessualità, colore e religione


 vabbè colore era abbronzata pure lei... le mosche bianche son rare.


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

è stata denunciata per istigazione all'odio razziale.ho detto tutto


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stata denunciata per istigazione all'odio razziale.ho detto tutto


Una nazista animalista...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è stata denunciata per istigazione all'odio razziale.ho detto tutto


Ti sei dimenticata piu' di una volta...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una nazista animalista...


moltimodi cancella l'orrore...nel quote che vergogna...grazie
e gli omosessuali sono fenomeni da baraccone per lei


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> moltimodi cancella l'orrore...nel quote che vergogna...
> *e gli omosessuali sono fenomeni da baraccone per lei*


Tra le altre cose. 
Facile definire folli certi uomini, e poi non provare meraviglia ed orrore per certi pensieri, solo perchè vengono espressi da un'attrice famosa... i nazisti non erano folli nel senso comune del termine. Avevo un progetto lucido e coerente, altrimenti un solo paese non sarebbe mai arrivato a conquistare il mondo intero... ed i tedeschi son stati ad un passo, un solo passo dal farlo. 
Ma certi semi di quel pensiero girano ancora... anzi, ultimamente purtroppo cominciano a germogliare.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

minchia che palle.
si stava parlando del suo aspetto fisico...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *minchia che palle.*
> si stava parlando del suo aspetto fisico...


a me non  sembrava fossimo ot.nel caso che sì , capita.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

visto che siamo ot  non vai in vacanza?
non dirmi che lavori ancora eh??


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> visto che siamo ot non vai in vacanza?
> non dirmi che lavori ancora eh??


 non te lo dico ...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

nessuno ci può fermare


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Finche' dice di odiare negri, omosessuali, musulmani e quant'altro... va bene sai.
> 
> Finche' non li ammazza e' un pensiero giustificato non folle.





Minerva ha detto:


> è stata denunciata per istigazione all'odio razziale.ho detto tutto





moltimodi ha detto:


> Una nazista animalista...


Queste cose le dite voi, io non ho mai sentito niente del genere, del resto scopro adesso che è sposata. La credevo single. Quindi non si può esprimere una simpatia a meno che non si conosca la biografia completa della persona, come voi.

L'avete subito buttata in politica, quando noi abbiamo solo parlato dell'aspetto estetico e dell'eventuale impegno animalista.
Dopo cinque minuti eravamo diventati filonazisti e potenziali investitori di pedoni.

Del resto, è sempre interessante constatare come chi sia tanto attento al rispetto degli essere umani sia proprio il primo ad offendere gratuitamente sui forum (mi riferisco alla mia presunta ignoranza -vecchia tattica dell'insulto senza insulto, che si nasconde dietro al significato della parola "ignorante" ben consapevole dell'uso dispregiativo che se ne fa nel linguaggio comune...) e alla coordinazione del mio cervello.

Ah, questi paladini del rispetto per il prossimo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose.
> Facile definire folli certi uomini, e poi non provare meraviglia ed orrore per certi pensieri, solo perchè vengono espressi da un'attrice famosa... i nazisti non erano folli nel senso comune del termine. Avevo un progetto lucido e coerente, altrimenti un solo paese non sarebbe mai arrivato a conquistare il mondo intero... ed i tedeschi son stati ad un passo, un solo passo dal farlo.
> Ma certi semi di quel pensiero girano ancora... anzi, ultimamente purtroppo cominciano a germogliare.


Certo che erano dei folli. 
Di lucida e coerente c'è stata solo la strategia della paura. 


Ora scusate,vado a prendere a randellate qualcuno (inserire categoria a piacere) sennò mi germogliano i semi...


----------



## Minerva (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Queste cose le dite voi, io non ho mai sentito niente del genere, del resto scopro adesso che è sposata. La credevo single. Quindi non si può esprimere una simpatia a meno che non si conosca la biografia completa della persona, come voi.
> 
> L'avete subito buttata in politica, quando noi abbiamo solo parlato dell'aspetto estetico e dell'eventuale impegno animalista.
> Dopo cinque minuti eravamo diventati filonazisti e potenziali investitori di pedoni.
> ...


naturalmente io non posso che rispondere per la mia parte , visto che non ho mai offeso nessuno:

la bardot è stata condannata per quel che ho detto.cerca e troverai


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente io non posso che rispondere per la mia parte , visto che non ho mai offeso nessuno:
> 
> la bardot è stata condannata per quel che ho detto.cerca e troverai


Infatti tu non hai offeso nessuno, le frasi a cui mi riferisco sono chiare.

Non metto in dubbio quello che scrivi, dico semplicemente che non tutti possono conoscere la biografia completa di un'attrice.

Non sono una fan...ho solo espresso una simpatia.

Ma siccome di fondo c'era la tematica animalista, come sempre (credimi, non è certo questo il mio primo forum) spunta fuori qualcuno che non ha simpatia per gli "animalisti" (tra virgolette perchè è una definizione senza senso) e parte da quello per attaccare sul personale.
Di solito cominciano sempre da Hitler, è un classico.

Se sei animalista sei automaticamente un nazista.

Sarebbe bastato scrivere subito "Ma lo sapete che è stata denunciata per istigazione all'odio razziale per queste affermazioni bla bla bla?"

Uno rispondeva "non lo sapevo" e festa finita.



moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi ha detto male, sono contento per te. Ci sono ottime testimonianze, credimi. Se poi vuoi polemizzare scioccamente, e negare il culto per la natura e la terra alla base del nazionalsocialismo, fai pure. Dimostri solo la tua ignoranza.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Beh se rispondi prendendomi/ci (me e MM) da imbecilli che ti chiedono di coordinare l' imbuto, il minimo e chiederti di coordinare il cervello. 

Se poi dobbiamo scadere nella beffa, basta dirlo.

Nessuno s'inventa nulla basta cercare, se poi non sai il minimo sarebbe evitare di prender le persone per cretini visionari.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh se rispondi prendendomi/ci (me e MM) da imbecilli che ti chiedono di coordinare l' imbuto, il minimo e chiederti di coordinare il cervello.
> 
> Se poi dobbiamo scadere nella beffa, basta dirlo.
> 
> Nessuno s'inventa nulla basta cercare, se poi non sai il minimo sarebbe evitare di prender le persone per cretini visionari.


 
No scusa ma io non ho mai dato dell'imbecille a nessuno, tantomeno mi sarei permessa.
L'esempio dell'imbuto era solo per dire che quando di base c'è la follia, c'è ben poco di cui discutere... 
Oltretutto era un esempio volutamente grottesco, proprio perchè nessuno potesse prenderlo troppo sul serio, ma da qui alla beffa ce ne passa.

Idem per i "cretini visionari". Ho fatto notare che si strumentalizzava la discussione (nel caso specifico mi riferisco a MM) per denigrare la categoria degli animalisti. Ed è palese da come MM si è espresso, altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto in una maniera diversa.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Ma noi si diceva che LEI e' una filonazista... mai detto che tu lo sia.

Inoltre a LEI si dava della filonazista non perche' sia animalista, ma perche' razzista dichiarata.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma noi si diceva che LEI e' una filonazista... mai detto che tu lo sia.
> 
> Inoltre a LEI si dava della filonazista non perche' sia animalista, ma perche' razzista dichiarata.


ok ma non c'entrava una fava con il suo aspetto


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> No scusa ma io non ho mai dato dell'imbecille a nessuno, tantomeno mi sarei permessa.
> L'esempio dell'imbuto era solo per dire che quando di base *c'è la follia*, c'è ben poco di cui discutere...
> Oltretutto era un esempio volutamente grottesco, proprio perchè nessuno potesse prenderlo troppo sul serio, ma da qui alla beffa ce ne passa.
> 
> Idem per i "cretini visionari". Ho fatto notare che si strumentalizzava la discussione (nel caso specifico mi riferisco a MM) per denigrare la categoria degli animalisti. Ed è palese da come MM si è espresso, altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto in una maniera diversa.


Ma la follia di chi scusami?

Stavi per caso chiedendo ai nazisti di coordinarti límbuto in testa?

Se affermi che "queste cose le stiamo dicendo noi" casa diventerei se non una visionaria?

MM si sapra' difendere da solo, ma dovresti rileggere.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok ma non c'entrava una fava con il suo aspetto


Ma guarda Asu, BB e'stata tirata fuori per l'aspetto... tu hai detto di apprezzare il suo impegno per gli animali, io ho detto che non riesco ad apprezzare nulla per i motivi citati.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma la follia di chi scusami?
> 
> Stavi per caso chiedendo ai nazisti di coordinarti límbuto in testa?
> 
> ...


Mi ripeto.
Per me i nazisti erano dei folli, una follia collettiva originata dalla paura ma pur sempre follia.
L'esempio dell'imbuto era un paradosso per dire "inutile cercare di trovare la ragione nel comportamento di un folle"

La frase è: _Queste cose le dite voi, io non ho mai sentito niente del genere, del resto scopro adesso che è sposata. La credevo single._

Non vuol dire "state mentendo" vuol dire "io non ne ero al corrente"...mi sembra ovvio visto che specifico che la credevo addirittura single, evidentemente qui mi sarò espressa male.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda Asu, BB e'stata tirata fuori per l'aspetto... tu hai detto di apprezzare il suo impegno per gli animali, io ho detto che non riesco ad apprezzare nulla per i motivi citati.


veramente io non ho tirato in ballo il fatto che sia animalista.
E' stata minerva a tirarlo in ballo contrapponendolo al suo rapporto col figlio.
quindi bisogna segnalare minerva


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2009)

BB è stata una delle più belle donne di sempre, talmente bella che per me  lei resta l'icona della perfezione femminile.
è stata talmente corteggiata da averne la nausea, tanto è vero che in una intervista la ho sentita dire che sta meglio adesso.

tutti gli altri discorsi sono assurdi, riferiti al suo aspetto fisico di ieri e di oggi, visto che si stava parlando di 50enni rifatte e non.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Agosto 2009)

tra l'altro per me è bellissima ancora adesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> BB è stata una delle più belle donne di sempre, talmente bella che per me lei resta l'icona della perfezione femminile.
> è stata talmente corteggiata da averne la nausea, tanto è vero che in una intervista la ho sentita dire che sta meglio adesso.
> 
> tutti gli altri discorsi sono assurdi, riferiti al suo aspetto fisico di ieri e di oggi, visto che si stava parlando di 50enni rifatte e non.


Beh non so bene chi intendono per 50enni... e allora ci si estende...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> tra l'altro per me è bellissima ancora adesso.


Questa è una foto di 15 anni fa.


Ragazze siete troppo giovani e non sapete dare l'età.


----------



## Bruja (11 Agosto 2009)

*già che ci siamo...*

... a proposito di "camuffamenti" date un'occhiata a cosa possono fare soldi e ritocchi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e guardatevele bene tutte !!!

http://images.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.anvari.org/db/cols/Stars_without_Make_Up/Whitney_Houston.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.anvari.org/cols/Stars_without_Make_Up.html&usg=__mntEuswLGA2Njaomg0OJrqbhl1I=&h=260&w=390&sz=61&hl=it&start=18&um=1&tbnid=S1Wc1IoFhD3YuM:&tbnh=82&tbnw=123&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dwhitney%2Bhouston%26hl%3Dit%26rlz%3D1C1CHMR_itIT336IT336%26sa%3DN%26um%3D1

Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... a proposito di "camuffamenti" date un'occhiata a cosa possono fare soldi e ritocchi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


onestamente non è che mi colpisca più di tanto. Si parla di trucco non di ritocco..a parte quello con photoshop.
Inoltre  alcune sono belle anche senza trucco ma che una donna col trucco si trasformi non è cosa nuova.
ricche o povere, famose o sconosciute  senza trucco nessuna di noi ci guadagna 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e lo dice una che si trucca veramente poco ma quando lo faccio, ahimè,la differenza si nota!


----------



## Old sperella (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente non è che mi colpisca più di tanto. Si parla di trucco non di ritocco..a parte quello con photoshop.
> Inoltre  alcune sono belle anche senza trucco ma che una donna col trucco si trasformi non è cosa nuova.
> ricche o povere, famose o sconosciute  senza trucco nessuna di noi ci guadagna


alcune foto senza trucco mi sembrano anche photoshoppate per renderle peggiori


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente non è che mi colpisca più di tanto. Si parla di trucco non di ritocco..a parte quello con photoshop.
> Inoltre alcune sono belle anche senza trucco ma che una donna col trucco si trasformi non è cosa nuova.
> ricche o povere, famose o sconosciute senza trucco nessuna di noi ci guadagna
> 
> ...


Senza trucco ci guadagna, per me, Christina Aguilera che si trucca in modo da baldraccona, mentra struccata è molto carina e ha un viso dolce.
Tra l'altro canta benissimo e You're beautiful è, per me, una canzone bellissima, ma i suoi video (come quasi tutti quelli prodotti per le pop star americane), a parte quello, sono di una volgarità fastidiosa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u2bWsuWZDg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> onestamente non è che mi colpisca più di tanto. Si parla di trucco non di ritocco..a parte quello con photoshop.
> Inoltre alcune sono belle anche senza trucco ma che una donna col trucco si trasformi non è cosa nuova.
> ricche o povere, famose o sconosciute senza trucco nessuna di noi ci guadagna
> 
> ...


Riposto la "mitica" Clio per ...imparare a truccarsi!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GALhtma4JEI


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> alcune foto senza trucco mi sembrano anche photoshoppate per renderle peggiori


Anche secondo me


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia che palle.
> si stava parlando del suo aspetto fisico...


scusa eh... ma non mi sembra che tu non esca mai un briciolo OT nelle discussioni... che poi, che si sia andati ot è da vedere...


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

*per rispondere al bruco...*

Ecco il tuo crescendo rossiniano:

_Se tiri fuori la storia del presunto vegetarismo di Hitler vengo lì col fucile a pompa..._

_L'ultima frase poi è una tua considerazione, buttata lì per strumentalizzare il tutto._

_Cacciatore, vero? _

_Tu eri presente alla scena di commozione dei canarini? _
_Ah già, la sofferenza del pomodorino... eccoci... _

Vedi di fare meno la stronza quando discuti con qualcuno, poi potrai parlare di insulti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> BB è stata una delle più belle donne di sempre, talmente bella che per me  lei resta l'icona della perfezione femminile.
> è stata talmente corteggiata da averne la nausea, tanto è vero che in una intervista la ho sentita dire che sta meglio adesso.
> 
> t*utti gli altri discorsi sono assurdi, *riferiti al suo aspetto fisico di ieri e di oggi, visto che si stava parlando di 50enni rifatte e non.


che modi.
per me è megera nella suo aspetto perché è brutta dentro, non posso scindere.


c'è da dire che solo di fronte all'indifendibile si è parlato di ot


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

va bene
per alcuni è megera per me no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che modi.
> per me è megera nella suo aspetto perché è brutta dentro, non posso scindere.
> 
> 
> c'è da dire che solo di fronte all'indifendibile si è parlato di ot


Avrà avuto le stesse idee anche quando era GIOVANE e bella.
Insomma non sempre a seguire Lombroso ci si azzecca.

Che poi anche su quello è questione di gusti.
Non so se struccata e "con la cuffia"* sarebbe stata quella meraviglia. Io la trovavo bella. Mio padre la trovava con un "viso rincagnato" e neanche lontanamente paragonabile a Marilyn o a Grace (tanto per parlare di sue contemporanee che lui apprezzava).



*Espressione di famiglia per indicare una condizione in cui tutte si è orribili ...ma non tutte...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

è megera perchè c'ha il diavolo dentro


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scusa eh... *ma non mi sembra che tu non esca mai un briciolo OT nelle discussioni.*.. che poi, che si sia andati ot è da vedere...


trovi?


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> trovi?


 ogni tanto...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ogni tanto...


qualche inciampichino capita a tutti.
Sto cercando di rientrare nel tunnel dell 'I T ma è dura


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

comunque a proposito di trucco e di canalis (...ehm se ne parla più giù ma è lo stesso)
ho avuto modo di fare un servizio a giugno , giusto a rimini , con lei ed antonio rossi .praticamente senza trucco, maglietta e jeans è bella e solare. 
rossi è un patatone simpatico
 e senza trucco 


bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va bene
> per alcuni è megera per me no


 Però se incontrassi una al mercato così penseresti che è bella o che è una che è andata un po' via di testa perché forse da giovane assomigliava a BB?

Lo dico perché mi era capitato di incontrare Cristina Gaioni. Probabimente nessuno sa chi è. Era una graziosissima ragazza che avrebbe voluto essere la BB italiana. Ha fatto parecchi film. Portava sempre un fazzolettino in testa a quadretti, come qualche volta faceva BB, probabilmente perché con il fazzolettino e la frangiona bionda le assomigliava di più.
Ha fatto alcuni film negli anni '60. Io l'avevo incrociata più volte negli anni '70 e, di conseguenza sarà stata una quarantenne. Aveva una figlia mia coetanea che avrà avuto molto giovane. Be' con la crudeltà giovanile (e l'avventatezza che non fa prevedere quanto presto invecchieremo noi :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    la trovavo patetica perché girava sempre con il fazzolettino a quadretti per fedeltà alla sua immagine (mentre BB si era un po' aggiornata).

Insomma, per andare oltre, il problema di rinnovare la propria immagine, come dicevamo, c'è per tutti e tanto di più per chi ha ricavato tanto dalla propria immagine giovanile sia che sia diventata famosa, sia no.
Ma forse siamo più benigni con le immagini che hanno rappresentato qualcosa anche per noi o per il nostro immaginario.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a proposito di trucco e di canalis (...ehm se ne parla più giù ma è lo stesso)
> ho avuto modo di fare un servizio a giugno , giusto a rimini , con lei ed antonio rossi .praticamente senza trucco, maglietta e jeans è bella e solare.
> rossi è un patatone simpatico
> e senza trucco
> ...


 Mi hanno parlato molto bene della Canalis... a te che impressione ha fatto?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a proposito di trucco e di canalis (...ehm se ne parla più giù ma è lo stesso)
> ho avuto modo di fare un servizio a giugno , giusto a rimini , con lei ed antonio rossi .praticamente senza trucco, maglietta e jeans è bella e solare.
> rossi è un patatone simpatico
> e senza trucco
> ...


Antonio Rossi e' veramente simpatico, per nulla montato... era ed e'rimasto cosi'.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque a proposito di trucco e di canalis (...ehm se ne parla più giù ma è lo stesso)
> ho avuto modo di fare un servizio a giugno , giusto a rimini , con lei ed antonio rossi .praticamente senza trucco, maglietta e jeans è bella e solare.
> rossi è un patatone simpatico
> e senza trucco
> ...


 Intendi Antonio Rossi?
Sì un bell'uomo, in effetti è un po' grosso rispetto a uomini normali.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

l'unica che trovo porti la sua età con classe e grazia è virna lisi.
per il resto non ho idea di cosa voglia dire per una donna straordinariamente bella invecchiare e vedere la bellezza andarsene e non avere ,evidentemente, la capacità di accettare l'ineluttabile dopo un enorme successo e di mostrarsi con difetti e rughe.
Non sono pochi i casi di bellissime che non accettano questo.
La cardinale è una ragnatela unica ma la trovo ancora affascinante


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendi Antonio Rossi?
> Sì un bell'uomo, in effetti è un po' grosso rispetto a uomini normali.


per me è un figaccione spaziale, ha un po' la faccia da bonaccione ma è delizioso


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

*Twiggy*

Solo un esempio di una donna che trovo sia invecchiata _bene_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica che trovo porti la sua età con classe e grazia è virna lisi.
> per il resto non ho idea di cosa voglia dire per una donna straordinariamente bella invecchiare e vedere la bellezza andarsene e non avere ,evidentemente, la capacità di accettare l'inelutabile dopo un enorme successo.
> Non sono pochi i casi di bellissime che non accettano questo.


 Guarda che è pesante anche se non sei bello, bello, bello in un modo assurdo.
Il problema è di interiorizzazione dell'immagine interna di sè.


Vi racconto una cosa.
Quando si fa preparazione al parto con il metodo del training autogeno si parte visualizzando il corpo.
Beh io incinta mi visualizzavo senza pancia (almeno all'inizio ed ero già di 7 mesi!).
Poi, appena partorito, mi hanno invitata a scendere con quelle che facevano il corso per raccontare la mia esperienza (forse perché sprizzavo entusiasmo e sarei stata rassicurante) e ho partecipato conle altre a un'altra seduta di trainig e ...mi son visualizzata con una pancia che ...non c'era più.

Ecco credo che ci sia sempre uno sfasamento tra come ci si sente e come si è e poi un altro tra come si è e come ci si vede in fotografia.
Se guardate un'altra persona (forse escluso i divi amati/odiati) la guardiamo nel suo complesso ed espressività non ci concentriamo sui difetti, come facciamo con noi stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è un figaccione spaziale, ha un po' la faccia da bonaccione ma è delizioso


Sì, l'ho detto, ma di persona ti dà l'idea di grosso. In effetti non è che gli altri abbiano quei muscoli lì.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che è pesante anche se non sei bello, bello, bello in un modo assurdo.
> Il problema è di interiorizzazione dell'immagine interna di sè.
> 
> 
> ...


 Però le visualizzazioni le possiamo dirigere come vogliamo... non è difficile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica che trovo porti la sua età con classe e grazia è virna lisi.
> per il resto non ho idea di cosa voglia dire per una donna straordinariamente bella invecchiare e vedere la bellezza andarsene e non avere ,evidentemente, la capacità di accettare l'ineluttabile dopo un enorme successo e di mostrarsi con difetti e rughe.
> Non sono pochi i casi di bellissime che non accettano questo.
> La cardinale è una ragnatela unica ma la trovo ancora affascinante


Sia la Lisi sia la Cardinale sono state dal chirurgo, alla Cardinale hanno deformato gli occhi.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho detto, ma di persona ti dà l'idea di grosso. In effeti non è che gli altri abbiano quei muscoli lì.


Vai a vedere i canoisti del CKC all'idroscalo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo un esempio di una donna che trovo sia invecchiata _bene_
















  ha avuto anche la possibilità di ingrassare rimanendo magra ...visto da che punto era partita


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però le visualizzazioni le possiamo dirigere come vogliamo... non è difficile.


No dai e'difficile.
Io ogni tanto mi trovo assolutamente inguardabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vai a vedere i canoisti del CKC all'idroscalo


 Li conosco bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (ehm mia figlia ne conosceva uno)...ben per quello ho visto Rossi a un campionato europeo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai e'difficile.
> Io ogni tanto mi trovo assolutamente inguardabile


 Capirai ...aspetta tra un po'...


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No dai e'difficile.
> Io ogni tanto mi trovo assolutamente inguardabile


Aspetta... voglio dire che puoi decidere cosa visualizzare (anche con relativi suoni e contesti) senza grandi difficoltà, basta esercitarsi. Poi che ciò che visualizzi con la mente sia diverso dal tuo aspetto fisico è un altro discorso, certo.
Ma tutto dipende dal motivo che sta dietro a quegli esercizi...


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi hanno parlato molto bene della Canalis... a te che impressione ha fatto?


 buona.
certamente non abbiamo fatto amicizia , né parlato di massimi sistemi ma è una persona educata e gentile e in quel tipo di mondo non è affatto scontato.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Li conosco bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rossi lo conosco da anni... alle gare si stava tutti li, che ricordi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma c'era questo canoista del CKC tale Sabino Candela (credo si possa scrivere il nome) da svenire... la canoa fa un gran fisico


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Aspetta... voglio dire che puoi decidere cosa visualizzare (anche con relativi suoni e contesti) senza grandi difficoltà, basta esercitarsi. Poi che ciò che visualizzi con la mente sia diverso dal tuo aspetto fisico è un altro discorso, certo.
> Ma tutto dipende dal motivo che sta dietro a quegli esercizi...


Capirai cosa risolvo se mi visualizzo col corpo della Canalis... se non riesco a farmi visualizzare così anche dagli altri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rossi lo conosco da anni... alle gare si stava tutti li, che ricordi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Eh sì ...in effetti...


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

ma poi di rossi, come di bova , mi piace il loro essere padri orgogliosi e ben presenti con i loro figli e persone impegnate nel sociale senza urlarlo continuamente ai quatto venti.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai cosa risolvo se mi visualizzo col corpo della Canalis... se non riesco a farmi visualizzare così anche dagli altri


Il discorso sarebbe troppo lungo... senza ovviamente arrivare a visualizzare il corpo della Canalis, comunque potrebbe essere di grande utilità.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> buona.
> certamente non abbiamo fatto amicizia , né parlato di massimi sistemi ma è una persona educata e gentile e in quel tipo di mondo non è affatto scontato.


 Anche a me avevano detta all'incirca la stessa cosa. Una mosca bianca in quel mondo lì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il discorso sarebbe troppo lungo... senza ovviamente arrivare a visualizzare il corpo della Canalis, comunque potrebbe essere di grande utilità.


Beh io mi impegno ...infatti mi sento uno schianto..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi di rossi, come di bova , mi piace il loro essere padri orgogliosi e ben presenti con i loro figli e persone impegnate nel sociale senza urlarlo continuamente ai quatto venti.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

bova è uno che se ti fa aspettare due minuti ti chiede scusa due volte.è un uomo meraviglioso


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh io mi impegno ...infatti mi sento uno schianto..


 Brava, così si fa ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> bova è uno che se ti fa aspettare due minuti ti chiede scusa due volte.è un uomo meraviglioso


 L'arroganza è prerogativa delle persone senza qualità.



Però non parlerei sempre male di chi arriva in ritardo...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Capirai ...aspetta tra un po'...


La cosa che mi "consola" e'che invecchiando vedro' fiorire mia figlia.

In un certo senso ne saro' molto felice.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cosa che mi "consola" e'che invecchiando vedro' fiorire mia figlia.
> 
> In un certo senso ne saro' molto felice.


 E' molto bello quello che hai scritto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cosa che mi "consola" e'che invecchiando vedro' fiorire mia figlia.
> 
> In un certo senso ne saro' molto felice.
















I figli aiutano molto a dare il senso del tempo e della realtà e dell'assurdità di voler essere come si vorrebe perché sono loro a esserlo naturalmente.
Forse per questo le persone che hanno fatto della bellezza il loro punto di forza hanno rapporti tanto difficili con i figli e i figli ne sono spesso devastati.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Agosto 2009)

la gioia piu' grande della mia vita sono i miei figli, a me basta guardarli, anche dormire, per essere felice. Ringrazio Dio ogni giorno del miracolo di due figli sani, belli, intelligenti, di talento, ma soprattutto miei (non li amerei di meno, anzi, se fossero "difettosi"...). Anche la malattia mi è sembrata sopportabile, ogni sforzo è stato dettato dal desiderio di saperli felici e sereni.


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La cosa che mi "consola" e'che invecchiando vedro' fiorire mia figlia.
> 
> In un certo senso ne saro' molto felice.


 quanto è vero.
quello che vado perdendo lo vedo risplendere in lei


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

se la lisi e la cardinale sono rifatte lo sono in modo discreto.
Non esagerato.
La cardinale rifatta mi pare strano però...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se la lisi e la cardinale sono rifatte lo sono in modo discreto.
> Non esagerato.
> La cardinale rifatta mi pare strano però...


Eh sei giovane!

Si appare vecchi non perché si formano rughe (le rughe dipendono da moltissime cose ctra cui soprattutto il tipo di pelle e l'esposizione al sole o il fumo), ci sono giovani che hanno rughe.
Si appare vecchi perché crolla il sostegno, di conseguenza non è più definito il contorno del viso e il collo denuncia in vario modo (v. brano di apertura del thread) questo fatto.

La Cardinale, come puoi osservare, aveva una conformazione di occhi con la sopro-palpebr scesa a ventanni. Impossibile avere gli occhi liberi come li ha ora (più visibile quando non ride) alla sua età.
Inoltre puoi vedere il contorno viso ben definito senza ombra di rilasciamento al collo.

Ha fatto un intervento discreto, coma Virna Lisi, che vorrei avere i soldi per fare anch'io, però eviterei gli occhi.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Credo anche io che tutt'e due il ritocchino l'abbiano fatto... buon per loro io non so se avro'i soldi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pero' Claudia cardinale dovrebbe rivedere le sopracciglia


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Senza falsi complimenti, Persa credo che il tuo viso sia piu'gradevole di quello della Cardinale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Credo anche io che tutt'e due il ritocchino l'abbiano fatto... buon per loro io non so se avro'i soldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le sopracciglia credo che siano una conseguenza dell'intervento agli occhi e del liftnig frontale.
Un altro segno di invecchiamento è dato dal diradamento dello sopracciglia. Ma adesso se le rinforzano con la matita anche le ventenni ed è una consolazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza falsi complimenti, Persa credo che il tuo viso sia piu'gradevole di quello della Cardinale


Grazie, ma esageri.
Comunque ho 15 anni di meno...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le sopracciglia credo che siano una conseguenza dell'intervento agli occhi e del liftnig frontale.
> Un altro segno di invecchiamento è dato dal diradamento dello sopracciglia. Ma adesso se le rinforzano con la matita anche le ventenni ed è una consolazione...


Brutto! Le sopracciglia con la matita non si possono guardare... almeno che sia discreto come intervento


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie, ma esageri.
> Comunque ho 15 anni di meno...



Non conosco l'eta' tua ne sua... a vedere quella foto non mi piace troppo.

Ma puo'essere anche il trucco eccessivo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

*giuro...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 che mi fa più paura questa foto di quella di Linda Blair


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che mi fa più paura questa foto di quella di Linda Blair













Tu esageri ma il trucco per me la massacra!


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu esageri ma il trucco per me la massacra!


già
da trascurate a mascherate.
niente, invecchiare è cosa pessima


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

*mi sembra decisamente meglio...*



Minerva ha detto:


> già
> da trascurate a mascherate.
> niente, invecchiare è cosa pessima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>








Però è solo com'è sempre stata.
Hai visto delle sue foto da giovane?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

Anche cosi' non mi dispiacerebbe...


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però è solo com'è sempre stata.
> Hai visto delle sue foto da giovane?


 No, in effetti no.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche cosi' non mi dispiacerebbe...


 Con la testa così allungata mi ricorda un famoso xenomorfo ...


----------



## Minerva (12 Agosto 2009)

rita è elegantissima, margherita è frizzante  e ironica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche cosi' non mi dispiacerebbe...
















  soprattutto arrivare con quella lucidità a pasare i 100...(per l'intelligenza ...beh devo accontentarmi della mia.. :carneval


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Con la testa così allungata mi ricorda un famoso xenomorfo ...

















Che stronzo! Spera d'invecchiare bene va!


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che stronzo! Spera d'invecchiare bene va!


 speriamo...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non concepisco chi dice di fregarsene dell'aspetto... trovo sia un modo per disprezzare se stessi.



allora lo comprendi eccome


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2009)

rita e margherita sono due fenomeni.

mi incanto quando parlano. rimango li' come una scema.con la bocca aperta.

una volta la montalcini mi pare avesse dichiarato che il suo segreto è stato  rimanere senza un uomo a cui badare..una cosa del genere.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche cosi' non mi dispiacerebbe...


e ha una classe nel modo di presentarsi....con quegli abiti cosi poco alla moda...solo classe da vendere.

e le sue spille anni 20....come unico oggetto decorativo..e le sue perle.....


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> rita e margherita sono due fenomeni.
> 
> mi incanto quando parlano. rimango li' come una scema.con la bocca aperta.
> 
> *una volta la montalcini mi pare avesse dichiarato che il suo segreto è stato rimanere senza un uomo a cui badare*..una cosa del genere.


 Saggia donna!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Agosto 2009)

*Sedatemi*

Non uomo a cui badare, ma giovane da palpare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non uomo a cui badare, ma giovane da palpare


Come non concordare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (il giovane è tutto relativo...)


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

in tutta franchezza a me di come sarò da vecchia fisicamente cala un casso.(prevedo un crollo totale 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  
Mi basterebbe mantenere la risata, sdendata e rugosa ma bella sorridente 

	
	
		
		
	


	





già chi mi dovrà reggere avrà i suoi bei grattacapi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in tutta franchezza a me di come sarò da vecchia fisicamente cala un casso.(prevedo un crollo totale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il problema non è come si sarà a 75 o 80 anni, l'importante è esserci!
Il problema è il percorso e accettare la graduale decadenza.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema non è come si sarà a 75 o 80 anni, l'importante è esserci!
> Il problema è il percorso e accettare la graduale decadenza.


io non ambisco assolutamente (e lo dico con totale serenità) a diventare molto vecchia.
Finchè sarò sana e lucida bene poi mi auguro la natura sia clemente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ambisco assolutamente (e lo dico con totale serenità) a diventare molto vecchia.
> Finchè sarò sana e lucida bene poi mi auguro la natura sia clemente


 Il "traguardo" che troviamo accettabile si sposta nel tempo man mano che avanziamo.
Se quando avevo 30 anni 70 mi sembrava "una bella età" ora 80 non mi sembrano tanti...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il "traguardo" che troviamo accettabile si sposta nel tempo man mano che avanziamo.
> Se quando avevo 30 anni 70 mi sembrava "una bella età" ora 80 non mi sembrano tanti...


quando non riuscirò  più a reggere una sigaretta e un bicchiere in mano da sola mi auguro mi diano una bella badilata sul coppino


----------



## Old smerciula (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Saggia donna!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old smerciula (12 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non uomo a cui badare, ma giovane da palpare


poccellina.


----------



## Old smerciula (12 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come non concordare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e pure tu!


poccella.


----------



## Old smerciula (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in tutta franchezza a me di come sarò da vecchia fisicamente cala un casso.(prevedo un crollo totale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



percchè? ti metti le dita nel naso anche tu?


----------



## Old sperella (12 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ambisco assolutamente (e lo dico con totale serenità) a diventare molto vecchia.
> Finchè sarò sana e lucida bene poi mi auguro la natura sia clemente


lo diceva sempre anche mia nonna


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ecco il tuo crescendo rossiniano:
> 
> _Se tiri fuori la storia del presunto vegetarismo di Hitler vengo lì col fucile a pompa..._
> 
> ...


La tua risposta ti qualifica. Non serve altro. ;-)


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ambisco assolutamente (e lo dico con totale serenità) a diventare molto vecchia.
> Finchè sarò sana e lucida bene *poi mi auguro la natura sia clemente*


 Nel caso aiutarla sarà un piacere...


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> La tua risposta ti qualifica. Non serve altro. ;-)


 certo certo... a te ha qualificato l'intero post


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel caso aiutarla sarà un piacere...


per il colpo di grazia c'è già la coda.
Mettiti  in fila


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per il colpo di grazia c'è già la coda.
> Mettiti in fila


 mi ricorda la scena dell'attacco di panico de "L'aereo più pazzo del mondo"


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi ricorda la scena dell'attacco di panico de "L'aereo più pazzo del mondo"


OK PANIC 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ti ricordi la scena della vecchina che dopo averlo ascoltato per un'ora fa harakiri??


----------



## Lettrice (13 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mi ricorda la scena dell'attacco di panico de "L'aereo più pazzo del mondo"





















Sono indecisa tra quella scena e quella della suora che suona con la chitarra al capezzale della bambina malata!


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> OK PANIC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no lei si impicca... harakiri lo fa dopo il giapponese  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'ultimo è l'indostano, che sta per darsi fuoco


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> no lei si impicca... harakiri lo fa dopo il giapponese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








anche la scena col pilota automatico gonfiabile non è male


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gli faccia il servizietto...


----------



## Minerva (13 Agosto 2009)

la fila per prenderla a schiaffi...è bellissima.
a me ha divertito molto la lite tramite autoparlanti


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> la fila per prenderla a schiaffi...è bellissima.
> a me ha divertito molto la lite tramite autoparlanti


anche la bimba cardiopatica, con la hostess che suonando la chitarra le sfila inavvertitamente la flebo... scena presa pari pari da airport 77, a parte la flebo naturalmente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2009)

*Ridiamoci su*

Ridamoci su...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















****************************************************************************



*Ho sposato un deficiente*

di Carla Signoris
«Sono più bella oggi che ho 50 anni di quando ne avevo 20». Frase da psicanalista. Ma a strizzarmi il cervello, ci penso da me. Cronaca di un'autoanalisi (senza marito fra i piedi!!!)
hosposatoundeficiente@yahoo.it


Certe volte mi piacerebbe avere la testa di oggi e la faccia di quando avevo 20 anni. Anzi no, non è vero perché la mia testa comincia a fare cilecca, ma in compenso io sono più bella oggi di allora. Ecco, vorrei sottolineare quest'ultima frase per fermarla. Vorrei che questo fosse l'incipit del mese: io sono più bella oggi che ho 50 anni di quando ne avevo 20! Bell'incipit, vero?

_*Per il mio psicanalista questo sarebbe*_ un buon punto di partenza. Anzi, sono sicura che per lui questo sarebbe un ottimo punto d'arrivo; ma se oggi io fossi davvero in grado di affermare serenamente che a 50 anni mi sento più bella che a 20, io vivrei meglio, ma di che cosa vivrebbe il mio analista? Con che soldi pagherebbe la parcella del dentista di suo figlio? Perché se io, e tante pluriventenni come me, fossimo così serene del nostro progressivo e ineluttabile deterioramento, lui e tanti strizzacervelli come lui di che cosa camperebbero? Lo so che invecchiare è un problema che solo i più fortunati sono costretti ad affrontare - e quindi che bisogno c'è dell'analista - ma non è necessario avere solo motivazioni drammatiche per ricorrere all'aiuto di un terapeuta. Mica tutti quelli che vanno in analisi hanno voglia di farsi un chierichetto… Divago un attimo, ma in questo momento vorrei evidenziare il conflitto di interessi che assilla gli psicanalisti in genere i quali, per non perdere il paziente, scavano anni in cerca del trauma infantile. Almeno questa è la motivazione che danno ai pazienti per tenerli in terapia, ma la verità è che scavano e scavano perché il tesoro è la parcella estorta seduta dopo seduta, quando invece già dopo la prima il trauma era trasmesso in chiaro.

_*Voglio dire, prendiamo il mio caso:*_ io sono una pluriventenne di bella presenza, per mia fortuna non manifesto evidenti patologie, né accuso traumi subiti o lutti recenti, o separazioni imminenti (ma è sempre meglio non dare per scontata nessuna unione felice), e neppure ho un trasloco in corso, che dalle statistiche so essere ai primi posti nella graduatoria degli stress psichici femminili. Nel mio caso come analista basterebbe Lucy, l'amica di Charlie Brown, per dirmi: «Smettila di raccontarti delle balle. 5 cents!». «A chi vuoi darla a bere?» - sono sempre io che parlo, ma mi sdoppio interpretando anche la psychiatra Lucy e analizzo me stessa per un'autocritica più incisiva - «Se ti senti tanto più bella adesso che hai 50 anni, perché ogni volta che sali in ascensore, non vista, ti specchi e con i due indici tiri la pelle ad altezza tempie? Forse per sperimentare l'effetto che avrebbe su di te il minilifting che ha appena fatto la tua amica Tizia?», Lucy incalza. «Se è vero che ti senti più bella adesso, perché vuoi comprare quella pancera americana di cui hai letto su una rivista, quella che usa Madonna, quella che toglie due taglie e che qui in Italia vendono sotto banco solo gli spacciatori di crack? E fai pure la spiritosa mentre cerchi informazioni (''Se trovo il pusher che smercia le pancere di Madonna, smetto di stare a dieta!''. 
Bella battuta, brava! Cretina che non sei altro!)». Sono sempre io che mi autoinsulto nei panni di psycho Lucy: «Madonna non è a dieta, cretina d'una cretina, Madonna si fa un culo così tutto il giorno a sgambettare per mantenersi tonica. Madonna su quelle pancere ci ha investito i soldi, di più, le produce, e le allocche come te si dannano per comprarne una mentre lei incassa.
_*
«Se la mitica pancera*_ fosse così miracolosa da togliere due taglie e Madonna, come hanno scritto, la usasse durante i suoi show, pensi davvero che quella 50enne bionica negli spettacoli riuscirebbe a saltare come un grillo, costretta in un cilicio da sommozzatore? E tu cosa fai per mantenerti se non proprio bionica, almeno coetanea della Ciccone? Mentre lei fa spinning mangiando alghe, tu guardi la tivù mangiando gianduiotti! Davvero speri nella sua pancera miracolosa? Quando a 20 anni non eri gnocca come dici di essere adesso, andavi forse a caccia di pancere?... 5 cents!». Colpita e affondata. …Madoooonna! Non voglio neanche pensarci ai miei 20 anni!... 
(Pubblicato il 24 marzo 2009)
http://velvet.repubblica.it/dettaglio/ho-sposato-un-deficiente/58041?page=1


----------

